# Violin double stop with “normal” note and harmonic



## NjaP

I just want to know whether it is possible for the violin (or any of the string instruments, I guess) to play a double stop where one string is a ‘normal’ open string or stopped note, and the other is a harmonic. I’m asking this because I’m not sure whether the bowing technique for harmonics is the same as for open strings and stopped notes. In other words, if a double stop such as the one I’ve described is played, will both strings “speak” clearly?

I will greatly appreciate the feedback.


----------



## senza sordino

I would think this technique is possible, though it's beyond my abilities. To play a harmonic I have to move the bow quickly and nearer the bridge. So in order to play a normal note and a harmonic at the same time, the normal note would have to be bowed the same way as the harmonic. I've never tried this double stop.


----------



## vsm

Being a pro violinist, I can help with this, and I second what _senza sordino_ wrote.

The answer to your questions is YES, it is possible to play a regular note on a string and a harmonic together. It is not an easy thing though, mostly for the bow, but as _senza sordino_ wrote above, playing close to the bridge can help a great deal. Slow tempos helps also, wheras becomes almost impossible in fast passages.


----------



## Guest

It's very possible and quite common on a classical guitar...if that counts as a string instrument!


----------



## tuxswarm

Hi,

Actually, these double stops are possible. For example, some parts of Wienawski 1st violin concerto has these type of double stops. But I don't know how to play them because I'm only at the Bruch level

Cheers


----------



## EdwardBast

I would think it would be easiest with the natural harmonics sounding an octave or a twelfth above the open E, A, and D strings. But why don't you just try it? Put your second, third, or fourth finger on the node halfway along the E string (above the note an octave above the open E) while fingering a G or G# on the A string with a different finger. Then experiment with the bowing until you get a good sound.


----------



## Enthalpy

Don't forget the number of fingers involved and their distance.

Natural harmonics come with a limited choice, artificial ones need two fingers (most often at fourth interval, but others would be possible), so your double stop takes three fingers except if an empty string is involved. With all the limitations on the fingers' positions and distance, quite a few double stops will be impossible, and a fast movement unrealistic.

A violinist can tell it immediately by seeing the score, so just post the attempt hee.


----------

